# High Temp Kill Switch Installation



## Bluwolf (Nov 8, 2020)

I've seen references to high temp kill switches/sensors like the low oil shut-offs. But I can't seem to find instructions on how to do it. Or for that matter where and how to buy one. Of course I don't know what I'm doing so I may not be looking in the right place. Anybody able to point me in the right direction?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

What is the application? What make of engine? Can you install a temperature gauge instead? Dutchy


----------



## Bluwolf (Nov 8, 2020)

It's a Champion dual fuel generator. I've built a generator shed for it. 
7500-Watt Dual Fuel Generator - Champion Power Equipment

I have a remote thermometer for the generator shed. But I thought it would be good to have high temp shut-off like the low oil shut-off that comes with it.

I had not considered a temperature gauge. Again, I wouldn't know how or where to install it. But if there were instructions I could do it. The only other consideration would be that a temp gauge would have to be monitored, as opposed to the high temp shut-off taking care of itself. But if that were a better/easier alternative, I would be up for that.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Bluwolf said:


> It's a Champion dual fuel generator. I've built a generator shed for it.
> 7500-Watt Dual Fuel Generator - Champion Power Equipment
> 
> I have a remote thermometer for the generator shed. But I thought it would be good to have high temp shut-off like the low oil shut-off that comes with it.
> ...


well low oil is already on the engine.
and over temp can be installed.
you just need to ground the engine off switch like the engine shut off design.
easy to do!

or are you wanting to do something that monitor is over the internet?


----------



## Bluwolf (Nov 8, 2020)

The more I think about it, the more I like the idea of the temp gauge. The temp shut-off just seems like one more thing that could go wrong. I don't mind keeping an eye on it. I've seen the digital temp gauges online that you just put the wire under a bolt head to get the temp. Are these things any good, and where would you you put the wire to get an accurate reading?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Bluwolf said:


> The more I think about it, the more I like the idea of the temp gauge.


I use these. They're designed for remote freezer/fridge monitoring, but I have one mounted in the generator shed high on the back wall and one on the propane tank outside for when it's being used in the winter and placed in the airflow coming out of the shed. You can set an alarm temp for each one; I have them both set for 80F. I keep them in the house by the breaker panel and install the batteries and take the remote sensors out with me when I go to start the generator.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

*w*


Bluwolf said:


> The more I think about it, the more I like the idea of the temp gauge. The temp shut-off just seems like one more thing that could go wrong. I don't mind keeping an eye on it. I've seen the digital temp gauges online that you just put the wire under a bolt head to get the temp. Are these things any good, and where would you you put the wire to get an accurate reading?


Yep, and that way the generator doesn’t shut down simply due to high Oil temperature. Not quite the same urgency as low Oil obviously. Use a good synthetic oil and that worry is minimized. Dutchy


----------



## Bluwolf (Nov 8, 2020)

tabora said:


> I use these. They're designed for remote freezer/fridge monitoring, but I have one mounted in the generator shed high on the back wall and one on the propane tank outside for when it's being used in the winter and placed in the airflow coming out of the shed. You can set an alarm temp for each one; I have them both set for 80F. I keep them in the house by the breaker panel and install the batteries and take the remote sensors out with me when I go to start the generator.
> View attachment 9015


I have one of these. And I know your gen shed stays cooler than mine. I did basically all the same things you did in your shed. I've got 1 large and 2 smaller air vents,1320 CFM exhaust fan, a smaller fan drawing air into the shed. I still have temps in there that are 115 degrees plus. I've seen 127 in there.

I was thinking of putting a temperature gauge on the generator itself. Something like this if they're any good. I would look at a better one if anyone has suggestions. I don't need the ones with multi functions. I already have a hertz/volts/hours meter on the generator itself. You just put the eyelet under a bolt head. And if so, where would you locate the sensor wire for the best reading?

https://www.amazon.com/RunLeader-RL-TM006-Temperature-Thermometer-Snowmobile/dp/B01G7X0O6S/ref=sr_1_14?
dchild=1&keywords=temperature+gauge+for+generator&qid=1617104298&sr=8-14

Any opinions or advice on this?


----------



## Airstreamer67 (Oct 3, 2020)

That little digital temperature gauge should work well to keep you informed as long as you're there to look at it. But chances are, you won't be. And that's the problem with gauges on a genset: they are usually unmonitored because the operator is not at the unit itself but inside enjoying the generator's keeping the lights on. 

So, the value of those devices which shut down the genset when problems arise becomes apparent, and that's why they are so prevalent on gensets vs straight gauges.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Bluwolf said:


> And I know your gen shed stays cooler than mine.


IIRC, you're in Florida, while I'm in Maine. We almost never have to run the generator in the summer when it's hot out. It's usually in fall or winter.


----------



## Bluwolf (Nov 8, 2020)

Airstreamer67 said:


> That little digital temperature gauge should work well to keep you informed as long as you're there to look at it. But chances are, you won't be. And that's the problem with gauges on a genset: they are usually unmonitored because the operator is not at the unit itself but inside enjoying the generator's keeping the lights on.
> 
> So, the value of those devices which shut down the genset when problems arise becomes apparent, and that's why they are so prevalent on gensets vs straight gauges.





tabora said:


> IIRC, you're in Florida, while I'm in Maine. We almost never have to run the generator in the summer when it's hot out. It's usually in fall or winter.


As a general statement you're probably correct. The same people who use their generator, then put it away without any proper storage procedure, who don't change the oil when they should, no proper maintenance, and then wonder why it won't start 2 years from now. I agree, those people would not look at the temp gauge even if they had one. But I'm a worry-wort. Whenever it's running I'm watching it. 

As I mentioned I've got a remote thermometer, like the one tabora showed, in the shed I built for it. I have an infrared thermometer gun that I've spent a good bit of time checking temps all over the shed. I started a thread asking questions about gen shed ventilation (got some good info from folks here). I'm uncomfortable with the temps I'm seeing in there.

As tabora correctly remembered I'm in southwest Florida. When it's hurricane season here the temps are normally in the high 90s. That's when the gen would get it's most usage. When your gen set starts at 95 degrees out in the open air you can see where this would go inside a shed, even one I think I did a decent job putting together. So, yeah, I'm pretty sure I'm going to be watching the gauge.

So if anyone has a suggestion for decent gauge I'm all ears. As I mentioned I don't need a lot of extra features. My gen set already has a hertz/volts/hour display. And any advice on where to hook up the sensor wire that you put under a bolt head to get a decently accurate reading of the temp of the gen/engine I'd love to hear your ideas.

Thanks


----------

